# Bank of Ireland UK - Trackers BBC Story



## WizardDr (1 May 2013)

Thousands to complain about 'lifetime tracker' payments 30 April 2013 - BBC 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22353135

Interesting this - but the main difference seems to be that the contracts had a clause where the margin between base rate and what was originally given could be changed.

From what I have seen of UK FSO they are far stronger than their Irish equivalent and for example appear to be able to rule on similar cases at once which seems to contrast with what happens in Ireland - which is one case ta a time and they are all different - allegedly!


----------



## Lauren (1 May 2013)

Nearly choked on my cornflakes when I saw this report. Interesting to see what happens in the UK with this..


----------

